# This is the bollards



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

well I think so  I know there is a forza car thread running but this deserves its own :

I have spent some of today designing our AmD BTCC Golf. Made some changes to the scheme that we have been discussing at work and i'll see what the boss thinks Monday 

So what do you all think?





































Number 99 is a our official number too  my suggestion and the boss used it. We got an email on Thursday confirming 99 as our number.

Then I was just messing about putting our sponsors logos on the car. This probably isn't how its going to be but its my interpriatation till its back together for out DW BTCC Series


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

that does look very good indeed bud. nice work


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Like that! Very racy


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Like it alot mate :thumb:


----------



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks fantastic mate :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

sweet! will you put the miltek graphic on storefront?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks good but cant see the DW stickers


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks good but cant see the DW stickers


Thinking the same :thumb:

Mark


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Deano said:


> sweet! will you put the miltek graphic on storefront?


its already on there mate. quite afew of them :thumb:



WHIZZER said:


> Looks good but cant see the DW stickers


whooops ill sort that tomorrow!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

So thats what you have been working on, looking good matey :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

:lol: John, yousaw me working away then. Shaun had better like what i have done with the basic design as it took me hours!!!


----------

